#  > Geral >  > Segurança >  >  montar servidor seguro

## ustrajunior

ola, bom, minha duvida eh a seguinte.

tenho que fazer um trabalho na faculdade para a materia de auditoria e seguranca de rede e o meu tema foi seguranca no linux. eu ja uso linux (ubuntu) mas nada muito avançado. nunca montei um servidor.

oque eu estava querendo era umas dicas para esse trabalho. 
eu quero mostrar como montar um servidor linux seguro.
quais ferramentas utilizar, medidas que eu preciso tomar para manter meu servidor seguro.
basicamente a pergunta seria: oq vcs fariam para manter ser servidor linux seguro. apartir dai eu vou me aprofundar nas pesquisas parar montar o material.


obrigado desde ja pela ajuda..

ate mais

----------


## PEdroArthurJEdi

Bom dia amigo,

Acabei de concluir um trabalho parecido como seu. Eu recomendo você pesquisar sobre filtro de pacotes (iptables), host based intrusion detection system (OSSEC), network based intrusion detection system (snort) e network based intrusion prevention system (HLBR). Essas aplicações irão prover confiabilidade a sua topologia de rede. Porém, se sua pesquisa envolver apenas um host, recomendo o estudo sobre o SELinux, AppArmor e GrSecurity patch. Na área de auditoria temos o Nessus, nmap, nikto, pixy, backtrack... Acho que dá pra vc estudar bastante, hehehe...

----------


## terencerocha

iptables -A INPUT -j DROP

so assim pra ser ter um servidor 100% seguro...

----------


## PEdroArthurJEdi

> iptables -A INPUT -j DROP
> 
> so assim pra ser ter um servidor 100% seguro...


Nem assim...

----------


## alexandrecorrea

a segurança de um servidor depende de varios pontos:

- servidor precisa ser acessado remotamente ?
- quem precisa acessa-lo ?
- quais servidores precisam ser levantados ? realmente sao necessarios ?
- quais pacotes serao instalados ? realmente sao necessarios ?

alem disso, depois voce precisa filtrar o acesso aos servidores e servicos..

isto garante bastante segurança.. mas nada é 100% seguro... por ex.. se algum ladrao consegue roubar o hd da maquina.. tera acesso facil aos dados :P é um exemplo em que nenhum firewall ou outro software ou hardware consiga impedir.. rsrsrsr

existem hardwares para ajudar na segurança como:
Cisco Pix, 3com Tipping Point, Symantec Firewall e Anti-Virus.. etc etc !!


recomendo tambem dar uma olhada no projeto:

HLBR - O IPS invisÃ­vel

O snort tem poder de DETECÇÃO mas nao PREVINE por isso é chamado de IDS (intrusion DETECTION system).. ja o hlbr tem poder de FILTRAR, detectar e agir conforme o trafego é detectado.. bloqueando ou permitindo o acesso.. por isso eh chamado de IPS (Intrusion Prevention System)

----------


## PEdroArthurJEdi

> recomendo tambem dar uma olhada no projeto:
> 
> HLBR - O IPS invisÃ*vel
> 
> O snort tem poder de DETECÇÃO mas nao PREVINE por isso é chamado de IDS (intrusion DETECTION system).. ja o hlbr tem poder de FILTRAR, detectar e agir conforme o trafego é detectado.. bloqueando ou permitindo o acesso.. por isso eh chamado de IPS (Intrusion Prevention System)


Você usa o HLBR? Sou desenvolvedor do projeto... Aproveito pra te avisar que em breve estaremos lançando uma nova versão! Muito obrigado por usa-lo! Divulgue por favor!

----------


## alexandrecorrea

uso em ambientes corporativos.. funciona mto bem !!

eu cheguei a entrar no hlbr-devel, iria montar pacotes para distros 'redhat-like' mas por falta de tempo nao consegui contribuir o tempo necessario..

consegui adaptar o codigo do hlbr para rodar no openbsd ... acho que o andré e/ou eriberto ja devem estar anexando nas proximas versoes  :Smile:

----------


## PEdroArthurJEdi

É isso aé!
Estamos criando novas regras, se você tiver sugestões mande mensagem privada por favor!

----------

